# Extreme Peptides still selling Clenbuterol?



## Drewn95 (Sep 24, 2015)

So I've been looking heavily into clenbuterol and which site will be best to purchase my research product, and I came across everyone talking about Extreme Peptides Clenbuterol. Problem is, when I go to their website, or any google link connecting me to EP, I can't find a place to purchase the product. I keep receiving 404 errors and it seems like they don't sell it anymore. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------

